
On Being a Free Software Maintainer - bibyte
https://feaneron.com/2019/03/28/on-being-a-free-software-maintainer/
======
RScholar
This was an enjoyable read for me, well-written and reflective and more
importantly: critical without being overtly cynical.

There's one thing that's always been kicking around in the back of my mind
since I started getting involved in various open-source projects the last
couple years that was missing, though: Despite all the unpleasant parts of our
participation, we're actually very fortunate to have that inner drive to roll
up our sleeves.

There have been so many millions of humans that have tried to answer the call
of their era's needs and leave things better than they found them, almost
always with scant chances of success and even smaller chances that any of
their labors will be faithfully documented and offer them some form of a
legacy. While I know VCS often creates its own headaches, it is always
silently creating that faithful record of our labors. Sure, there's a good
chance that those that come after us will never have any cause to stumble
across that one section of the commit log where your ingenuity quietly
dominated a problem that people had tried to solve for years, but even so, it
exists. I figure between that small perk and the fact that we can listen to
whatever music we like or throw up a comforting old TV show from childhood on
the second monitor while we do our thing, we have it pretty good even at the
worst moments along the way.

------
phoe-krk
As a person who is developing a free software project out of my own passion
and will, I wonder if this is what I will think and feel several years from
now on if my project gains traction. In a way, isn't this the kind of fate I
coin for my own self now?

------
jammygit
Makes me feel bad for complaining about gnome calendar being buggy...

